# Anyone testing on, or around november 3rd?



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi girls, was just wondering who tests on, or around November 3rd??  Need to chat with some of you that understand, and also to compare your experiences with mine.........

I'm on day 3 of the 2ww, i have got a few symptoms, but am well aware this could be the drugs, my imagination, my a/f around the corner or dare i think it pregnancy signs........   

Please chat anyone, feeling so alone today.... 

Loads of love, support and baby dust to all of you Donna xx xxx xx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I am ttc naturally and the old   has turned up for another month but i just wanted to say good luck and i am sending lots of         for the next frustrating and horrible couple of weeks. I really do hope that the    pays you a visit.
Keep positive. (easy 2 say, hard 2 do)

Jenny


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Jenny, bless your heart,

Sorry to hear that your a/f turned up when it wasn't wanted......... 

Lots of love Donna xx xx xx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Donna,

Im testing on the 5th of November and will keep you company. Im on my 2nd DIUI and im hoping for a BFP.

I know what you mean about every little symptom. I was terrible last month and also tested early which i am determined not to do this month. The 2ww is awful. I have got a further 4 attempts at this and then we will have to look at DIVF, but im hoping we wont need it.

Wishing you lots of luck hun, 

Bronte xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Donna

I'm testing on the 2nd November. I'd love to chat to you & compare symptoms!!

Please don't feel alone.  This site is totally wonderful. You will always find a friendly ear anytime of the day. 

Sending you loads of  

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Donna

I am on my first cycle of IUI and I am due to test on 3rd November, unless AF appears, which I am praying she won't.  It would be great to have someone to count down the days with as it is doing my head in at the moment.  Normally I am very patient but not with this.

Good luck with your 2ww

Love

Moomin 
xxxxx


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi,

I had an IVf cycle converted to IUI due to only 2 follies and test on Nov 2/3 depends on if I count Day of IUI as Day 0 or 1.....

Will gladly share highs and lows of 2ww.

Have had a reaction to the bottom bombs on first go so after 2 days abstinence have to try again tonight   - Cyclogest was fine on my first IVF in August but apparently this can happen.  Have a swollen tummy too and peeing brings   to my eyes. Sorry if TMI....

Nuala


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

A big hi to you all,  

Bronte,   Ronnie,   Moomin   and nuala  ........... come on girls we can pull eachother through.......    


 not wanted here please........... God it is so good to have friends, going through the same as me, I'm only on day 3 of the 2ww and already feel like testing!!!!! 

Keep posting girls so we don't feel alone, we all need eachother.........   

Lots and lots of love, and baby dust by the bucket full to all of us!!  Love Donna xx xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning Girls

The weather is so miserable here - can't even walk down to get a paper!

What sorts of symptoms are you experiencing at the moment? I woke up this morning with a bit of a back-ache and I still can't drink milk/pineapple juice (used to have them both daily) because of a horrible after taste!

Let me know how you're all getting on.

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls, 
just had to join in, soooooooooo pleased to have found people going through exactly the same thing...wot a nitmare this   is.......please please no   here, she is not welcome!!

i had fet last thurs and due to test on sunday 30th october, hoping that all hallows eve may bring some extra goddess powers!!
my rump is soar and throbbing from my daily gestone jab and I'm driving myself made with analysing every gurgle or creak that my body makes!!  
how much is 'taking it easy' exactly anyone any ideas?? can i leave the bedroom? can i walk my dog? can i go to work? can i take DD    shopping (she is a teenanger looking for her next retail fix, and it is half term!!) what are all you guys doin??
remember numbers are power, together we can all get trough this  and realise our dreams!!
sending you all much    and  
luv nik


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning girls, and what a horrible morning it is in norfolk, has been pouring down since about 3am......... 

Nik fish= welcome to the crazy womens posting!!   

Well where do i start today just feeling so very weird,   couldn't sleep last night not even sure why........Just kept waking up, looking at the clock, but couldn't tell you why!! Gave in at 5am was desperate to just get up out of bed, and trust me thats not like me as i love my bed!!  

My weird feelings are still here this morning day 4 of this horrible 2ww, i have a back ache from hell, my boobs are sore, my tummy right low feels weird and achey...... Oh and lots of spots on my face......... I think it feels like a/f, but again not sure. I don't normally have a/f without medication and have never been pregnant   

Of course there is every chance it is the medication that I'm still on, metformin 1500mgs per day, pregnacare, hrt progynova and the cyclogest pessaries............  I guess i just won't know until test day........... 

I am feeling pretty weepy today, have got Celine Dion singing her heart out through the PC, all her sad songs, am home alone today as Brian has gone into work for meetings, but thankfully he has the rest of the week off!!  

Nik     as far as the excercise, i don't know Hun, i have not done any heavy house work i.e hoovering.  But have been walking my dogs and dusting things like that........ I have got horses that i share with my mum and have left them totally to mum and Brian, not taking any chances there.......  It's so hard though because when you can't do anything the time seems to go even slower........ we will just have to stay on here all the time chatting !!  

Naula,    how is the peeing situation Hun?? better i hope............ 

Ronnie,   hope this helps Hun, my mum said when she was pregnant she got an awful metallic taste!! so could be a good sign  

Bronte,    hope your doing ok sweetie, how is the sympton watching going hun??  
Moomin,   hope your OK to Hun, none of us are patient on the 2ww it is impossible.......... 

Anyway girls, thanks for being here, and i hope I'm doing a good job at being here for you too!! 

So much love, support and understanding also baby dust coming out of your ears Donna xx xx xx

 please don't turn up!!


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

I am also due to test on the 2nd Nov. 

I'm taking it easy for the rest of the week. Still have sore ovaries from EC and also sore boobs from the Cyclogest...  No other symptoms yet at the moment.

I think this is a great post for us all to keep everyone informed of our symptoms....

Looking forward to hearing from you all...

Ronnie, we are testing on the same day - please keep me informed....

Lexi


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

hi again all 
donna, thanks for your suport & advice  
just a quick one, what about baths, in jan on my fist ivf, i was advised not to bath for a while after transfer....i cant remember if i made it up or it really was a true bit of advice, doh!!!!
any one have any ideas on this? obviously they shouldnt be scolding hot...but other than that its ok isnt is i miss my bath sooooooooooooo much and its simply too cold for showers at the mo!!!
oh yeah and tea & coffee...is this ok? or am i just gettin silly now??!!  
cheers girls, luv &    to all
nik


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Lexi - Welcome! Yes the cyclogests are making my boobs sore & huge!!! Are you nipples getting dark, like mine 

Nik - I've read on the Ask the Nurse threads that it's not advisable to have baths during 2ww because of the risk of infections.

The other girls on other threads aren't drinking caffeine but I'm sure a cup of tea or coffee should be OK? I've even had swigs of DH's coke from time to time! I think apart from the obvious bad food, like soft cheese etc, surely everything in moderation is better than worrying about what we put in our mouths every single minute of the day? We have enough with worrying & analysing about every twinge we have in the next 2ww!

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,  

Can I join the 2ww club?  I'm testing 3 Nov and at the moment trying not to think about it.  Plenty of time for that.  Something to look forward to later this week!

I've read no hot baths for the 2ww.  I love a bath but am showering for the 2 weeks just in case.
I'm with Ronnie on the caffine (hi Ronnie) if thats what your used to why deny yourself as long as you don't over do it.

 

Love Cally


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I was told that baths were no problem by both the doctor and nurse as long as they are not too hot ! Not sure what to do now !!!!

I have also give up tea and coffee and  am drinking RedRush tea...


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Girls, Im ok today. its only day 2 of the 2ww so i usually manage well until about day 8 and then i go mad for wanting to test early.

Went back to clinic today to check i had popped and everything was fine. I had a huge follicle so hope that its done the trick. 

Testing the 5th of Nov, but probably wont last till then. I havent got any symptoms but its far too early yet.

Can anyone advise on whether charting you body temp can give any clues to whether your pg or not. I know that it is elevated when you ovulate but if your pg does it stay high or am i just talking nonsense. 

Lets have some  this month.

Love Bronte xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Bronte - I've thought about charting my temp but wasn't sure whether the botty bombs would make our temp stay up artificially..can someone please let us know

I've had a really bad backache all day..feels like AF is about to come..god I hope not!!    for anybody!!!

Hi Holly - Hope you're having a relaxing day after your long journey - put your feet up & let your DH put everything away!

Ronnie


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

BRONTE        Hi Hun, hope your doing OK this afternoon. My clinic said to me that in some women the pessaries can affect our temperatures!! I have got back ache to Hun, just like you hoping and praying not  


RONNIE      Glad your doing OK today Hun, thats what i like to hear......Can you send some my way??  


MOOMIN      How are you feeling today Hun??  


Nuala        How are you getting on with the pessaries sweetheart, better i hope??    


NIK FISH      With regard to the baths nik, all i can say is what my clinic said that it is safe to do so after the first 24 hours, i waited 48 hours and have been having baths as normal......god hope I'm doing the best thing!!  


LEXI      Welcome to this mad thread!!  Hope your not finding the 2ww to bad yet??  


HOLLY      Welcome to you also, hope you had a great holiday??  What you say about the bath makes sense, oh god what to do for the best??  I'm avoiding coffee too sticking with my tea, and water (yuck)  
  

And last but not least .....

CALLY    Welcome to you too Hun, hope your doing OK have you any symptoms??  


       FOR ALL OF US !!!!

And please no     wanted here............... To you all    

All my love and so much baby dust Donna xx xx xx xx

P.S

If hope and prayers for you all made us pregnant there would be a baby boom on here in 2 weeks time!!!!


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Donna - Ronnie -Im on a natural cycle only, so no drugs at the mo. I know you should take your temp when you are resting so before you get out of bed in the morning is advised.

Is everyone drinking pineapple juice. Also brazil nuts, but i cant eat them as they are foul 

If anyone knows a way of getting brazil nuts down me can they let me know. Other than force feeding them me  

Bronte xx


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks again for all advice & support....i love this site ....i just cant leave it alone today 
hoping for that baby boom too donna, how great would that be??!! 
i'm luvin the brazil's only think i may have eaten too many 
Question : i read about girls testing early, how early can you test then is it atall reliable is it with a pee stix?
cheers girlies loads love,   and  
nik
ps bronte - howz about covering them in chocolate??!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi DHikki 

I feeling fine thanks hun, but wish this 2ww would be over sooner rather later.  Have got a bit of back ache today and a few cramps  and very sore breasts, but not reading too much into it.  Just praying that AF stays away.  

How are you feeling?

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi 

I am testing on November 2nd?  if i can wait that long!!!

not really having any symptoms today (best day in weeks) - other than a metallic taste in my mouth - is that a bad thing??

lots of luck to u all    

jane anne

xxxx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi all

I test on Nov 2nd too...big day for lots of FF.

Don't know how I feel...the odd ovary crampiness and breasts are tender but not as sore as on previous cycles. Fed up of analysing every twinge and I still have 8 days of hell to go !

Jane Anne - I have read on these boards that metallic taste is a good sign  

B x


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks B thats reassuring to know   

Can anyone tell me what RedRush tea is ??...

Better log off now my DP feels like he has lost me to FF!!

can't wait until tomorrow one less day to wait...

xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Bronte - if you're not on any drugs, then I guess charting your temp should work. I used to do that TTC naturally & always got depressed when the temp dip just before my AF. 

I used to love pineapple juice until after EC & ET when it tastes horrible, bit like milk. I can't describe the taste but it's a bit like 'gone off'. I hate brazil nuts too but bought some. DH told me to put a whole one in my mouth & just crunch it up - I did that & thought I was going to gag!! I found it easier just nibbling at it, bit like a squirrel..this way, you can't 'taste' it!!!

Moomin & Donna - I've had horrible back-ache all day too. It's a bit like AF just about to arrive, are yours the same? 

Lexi - What is RedRush tea?

Hi to everyone else

This thread is getting mad - it's amazing how many of us are testing around the same time! 

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome   JANE ANNE &  BUDDUG        Fantastic to have you on board!!

JANE ANNE  Sorry that your DP feels he is losing you to ff, i think all our partners feel the same!! My hubby Brian said he is going to start posting on here from work, just so he can chat to me!! bless him  
The metallic taste you mention, my mum said she had that with all three of us kids, when she was pregnant, so please god it is a good sign for you!!    



BUDDUG    We are all with you honey, the 2ww is the worst, you can't wait to go to bed so it's another day over, and closer to test date.....But then when you get there you can't sleep     And when you do test your so scared. But we are all here for you Hun, and going through the same thing .......   


MOOMIN  &   RONNIE   Girls, i think my back ache is getting worse, but then is it...........Could it all just be in my head?? I don't know girls, just hoping and praying for us all. If i am honest it does feel like a/f but doing my best to ignore and not really believe that!!    



Here is a positive party for us all............. ( Hope it works)............. 


         


Love and all the baby dust in the world Donna xx xx xx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Ronnie,

Redbush tea can be found in most supermarkets. It is completely and naturally caffeine free, and therefore undergoes no chemical process to extract caffeine. It also contains on average less than half the tannin of regular tea so can't be a bad choice.


Also woke up today with back ache...  hope this is not a bad sign !!!!!

Lexi


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Lexi - Thanks for the info about the tea. We're going shopping tomorrow so may give that a try. 

I had a back-ache all day yesterday. It could be a good sign..I hope!!!   Mine's not been bad today. Nipples seem to have gone lighter again..hope that's not a bad sign!!!

Hi Donna - How's your back today?

Hi to everyone else!

Ronnie


----------



## JJBear (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello everyone

Just wondered if you would mind me joining you all as I am also due to test on 3rd November. This is my first IVF attempt and its great to know that others are feeling the same symptoms as me and its not just me being paranoid or imagining things!  I have had 'cramping' feelings in my lower abdomen since day 1 and sore boobs - I presume these are both side effects of the 'bottom bombs' as someone accurately described them!!  Have they made anyone else constipated? Sorry if that is TMI....

Good luck to you all

JJ xx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hope everyone's keeping sane!  

Hi JJ everyone gets a little paranoid on the 2ww it's all part of the fun .  Not sure if it was the bombs but I had bad bad constipation after my ET, so I've been eating fruit like its going out of fashion. 

Donna I love the art work that goes into your posts, nice and cheery.

Fingers crossed for the next however many days, I haven't started the count down yet.  

A little good luck dance for us all.

                

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I would like to join your group - I already know Ronnie & Cally from the same hosp, and they begged, pleaded, grovelled, bribed, whatever to get me to come to the otherside.  (I've been poorly and living in Never, never Land) - but hope I am now on the mend and can start facing the truth.

I am due to test on the 4th - although on another board I see a girl who had exact same dates for EC and ET tests on the 3rd - so not happy about that  

My only and main prob is abdo pain and can be a number of things so try not to read into it.  I have known girls with/out abdo pain get both bfp's and bfn's so we have to see.

Look forward to talking to you all.

Sue


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone....welcome to the 2WW 

I've added you all to the 2WW lisy....here's the link to find it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40146.msg492235.html#msg492235

You're very welcome to join the others chatting there too if you want 

Sending you loads of luck and positive vibes,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lizzy - Thanks for the link.  

Sue - Welcome to the 'other side'!!!   It'd be interesting to see anyone else getting abdo pains too & how many are getting back-ache. 

Anyone feeling incredibily hot like me (ie the temp, not horny!!)  

Ronnie


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well back ache has gone today but have AF type pains... trying not to read anything into it, but got a gut feeling it is going to be a BFN next week.

Hope everyone else is still feeling positive


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi moomin - sorry can't help with the positive vibes. Feeling completely desperate today and just can't snap out of it.
My Af type pains have lasted all day and it's getting me down now, plus the sore boobs I don't think I need anymore proof that this cycle is not the one.

Sorry girls - don't mean to drag everyone down. Hopefully a good sleep tonight and tomorrow I will feel brighter

xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hello everyone

i had et yesterday, and was wondering if i can join. i test on the 4th Nov.

been feeling nervous about outcome. cant help talking to my tummy to will them on.

I'm feel dull pains (just like AF) already. Should i be worried. its tender to touch as well. don't know if this is the drugs or still from EC/et .

any advice please 

wishing everyone lots of sticky vibes

Doyle


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Doyle - don't worry about those pains or try reading too much into them.  If you've only just had EC & ET then it is def pain caused by that and the drugs.

If you think about it the catheter they have stuck up inside you and penetrated your sides with (I've seen it and it's long), the bruising that must have caused and all the digging for those follies.  Plus the putting them back.

The cyclogest are number 1 side effect candidates too.

Just rest loads now and do whatever feels most comfortable for you - they say paracetamol are ok.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Doyle,

Welcome aboard, theres alot of us testing around the same time which helps to keep you sane.

I would guess your dull pains are from your EC/ET.  I know it's only the last couple of days that my tums felt better and my EC was last Tuesday.  So try not to worry.  Plenty of time for that!!

Baby dust to all

             

Cally


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,

God when i did this post didn't expect to get so many lovely replies, and to have so many girls in the same boat as me testing around the beginning of November, You just think your the only one i guess!!  

Had a bad day today girls, feel really down and am convinced this is not gonna be my turn!!   Have not had anything happen to make feel this way, just a deep down feeling in the pit of my stomach........ 

I have been to the chemist today and bought 2 clear blue tests, and know that i won't be able to wait till test day!!


My back ache has got better, again worried this is a bad sign, my boobs have started hurting though since late last night, so guess that could be a good sign........ 

   Sorry girls i promised myself that i would stay positive for you all as you have all been so kind in joining me, now i feel as though i am letting you all down....... 


Sorry girls So much love Donna xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Dhikki

Don't worry about letting us down about not feeling positive, I think the majority of us have got the 2ww blues.  Think we are all feeling the same and all reading signs into every ache, pain and twinge.

I have had my testing date changed to 2nd November as received a copy of letter from consultant that he sent to my GP and he has put on the letter testing date as 2 November.  Yeah one day less to wait.  Will have to try and change my ticker, when I get time.

Take care

Moomin
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

hey donna   
dont be sorry love, we all have bad days, thats why were all here . That you started this thread in the first place is what you should be focusing on, how great is that??!!! i for one have relied on this for the last cuople of dayz and know i speak for lots of other girls too  
I hope that you can re find your way very quickly and get back to feeling more positive, cause you said yourself you have no real reson to think otherwise.
and moomin's right i think most of us on here feel a bit desperate at the moment, oh the agony of wanting it sooooo badly....we must all try really hard to be positive and remeber what dosnt kill us makes us stronger.....what ever thats susposed to mean  
sending you all    and   much love 
nik xxxxxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Donna, Try not to test early, i did it last month and it was an awful feeling. I will send the    round.
Dont worry about feeling crap hun, i was exactly the same last month. I started out all positive and then i just went down hill.

We are all here to get each other through the bad times. 

Sending you huge 

Hope everyone is ok and hoping we have some good news at the beginning of November.

Bronte xx


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone.
I have been lurking for quite some time now and thought its time to join in! First I want to say that its great to know there are so many people in the same situation as me. I am sure you can all relate when I say I feel very alone at times. 
Here's my history

Ist IVF Feb 04 - cancelled too many follies, E2 way high
2nd IVF May 2004 - 2 embies, chemical
3rd IVF Sep 2004 - 1 embie, chemical and ectopic
changed to Care Manchester
4th cycle - cancelled too many follies E2 way high again
5th cycle July 2005 -ICSI one embie - BFN
Testing for the 6th ICSI - on November 4 - two embies (0ne grade 2 and one grade 2/3)

As you can see i have been through this rollercoaster so many times. It gets harder each time, and this time I feel no symptoms just the usual sore swollen boobs (cyclogest) ...I am prone to crying fits at any random time of day.

I have been positive for the last two years and feel tired. Hopeful but tired. Sometimes I cant even relate to DH who seems to be very calm and laid back about everything.

Good luck and here's hoping this is our time!

als


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

hi all

donna i have been having the same thoughts today for no real reason - i just can't believe it will happen to me - sending u a big bunch of    hope we both have a more positive day tomorrow.

hi doyle - really glad u have made it to 2ww speak soon xxx

ronnie - yes really hot - keep waking up during the night in hot sweats!!!

I have had the worst day    really sad

some kids floured my car last night! I woke up to a caked car so was soo late for work after cleaning it all off - was so angry then realised maybe i shouldn't have been cleaning my car - lots of bending - is that a bad thing?? I have been so good and now have been worried all day I just didn't think!! my lower left hand side of my back is really aching

Ohh and then to top it off drove home in my clean car behind a lorry full of manure and yes the lorry went over a bump and loads of it feel ontop of my car and it now stinks!! 

Anyway I hope all my fellow testers had a better day and for those who didn't sending u lots of lucky  fingerscrossed for goodnews soon

xxxxx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

hi als 

goodluck for the 4th 

don't worry to much about your DH - they r all the same - unless u r really lucky - i think its a self preservation thing + they can only focus on one thing...

xxxxx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Thankyou for your kind words girls, means so much to me!! 

Jane Anne, So sorry about your bad day Hun, what toe rags to do that to your car....  Hope tomorrow is a better day for you sweetie  

Als36 & Doyle,  Welcome sweethearts,  happy posting with us, and so much luck being sent your way......  

I am trying to find my cool and focus , on the positive again this evening trying hard i promise!!

A positive dance party for us all girls xx


                 

And last but not least a huge, huge     for all of you fellow testers........

Much love Donna xx xx xx xx xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Sounds like almost everyone have had a bit of a downer today (some with very good reason, ie Jane Anne!).

Let's hope tomorrow brings a better & more positive day!!

    to everyone

Ronnie


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

I think the really grey weather is not helping our moods...
Tomorrow is Day 6 after transfer for me. Unlike the last 3 times I really dont feel anything. The breast symptoms are probably cyclogest I now realise. My apetite knows no boundaries,this could me due to the dexamethasone (steroids prescribed for positive antinuclear antibodies).
My moodiness...well with all menopur, pregnyl, metformin and clexane no wonder my hormones have gone haywire!
I still have lots of hope and say lots of prayers that this is it for us. BFP please!!!

I am sending lots of babydust to everyone on this thread. 
Speak to everyone tomorrow....

als


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Sorry to hear you are all feeling down - I think we all have days like that, but they prob go unnoticed generally cos we are just getting on with life - but at the mo - we are spending a lot of time thinking, analysing etc and it's clearly not good for us.

There is the weather too - knowing winter and darker days are on the way etc  

So let's all think       

I was going to put in a dance there for us - but thought it might not be wise.

I have decided after all my tx's the other prob is - we spend a few weeks ferrying back and forth to the hosps dates, tests, scans etc.  Then EC/ET week arrives with loads happening and we have nurses fussing over us and we feel very important and it's all info, info take this do that. We also prob had DH's around more than usual.  Then bam all done over to you for the 2 ww and you sit at home with nothing happening or plans made - so we come down with a thump and suddenly feel very lonely.

All symptoms are not a sign of anything it can go either way at this stage, so hang on in there.

Sue


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

good morning girls

*its a new day so lets try to all be positive.    (easier said than done.)*

hi Jane Anne sorry about your day yesterday(have sent you a personal)

hi to everyone else. i am finding it really hard just resting, doing nothing. so use to running around all day ( have a dd age 6) but DH has taken her to London for the day. so all on my own.

i am all over the place with my emotions. i wake up feeling really positive, trying to will these embies to stick. but as the day goes by, negative thoughts creep in and i cant help think what if. Ive started knicker watching already. i know its silly, but apart from dull aches i feel no other symptoms. (i know its still early for my et was only on Mon,) the last 6 weeks have past so quickly, due to scans and app, and like you said Sue its feels like were all on our own now.

my DH is brilliant running around for me, but doesn't ask or talk about what will happen when we test. he doesn't see the point in worrying about something you cant change!!! typical bloke.

its going to be so nerve racking next week as we all watch out to see the    appear.

lets all have positive thoughts for each other, and will this to be our time.hope everyone has a good day

Dee


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

hi all 
Oh dee you made me larf out loud , with your 'knicker watching' as you call it , oh how true that is...and there's me thinking im the only one!!! thank you so much for that  

what a funny ol time it is...i dont know even where to begin today with it all, so i wont cause hey, you all know how im feeling and thats the beauty of FF where would we be without it aye?
hope everyone has good positive   dayz today, i'll be tinking of ya  
  
nik
ps i am a bit confused, why is my test on day 10 and not 14 or is that a 2ww?  my frosties were originally blastycyst (clapsed )is that why just trying to work out if its worth putting myself thru a pee test yet? or wait till sunday for blood test? cheers girls hang in there xxx


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone!
Feeling a bit better today....
I was wondering...is anyone going to do an early hpt.
My clinic only does home urine test 14 days after EC, and the nurse gave me 2  extra ones. My AF is really regular, tx or no tx and with the test date of November 4, that puts me on day32 of my cycle. I normally get AF between day 28 and 30.
I am trying to figure out if it is worse to just wait for AF....or just test early to prepare myself for a -ive.  Last time I was devastated when spotting began. I was convinced it had worked!!!

What to do...I wonder what you girls think...

xxxx
Als36


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

How are you all?  

Als at the moment I'm not going to test early, but that may change.   

Hope your feeling brighter today it's not easy staying positive I know.  But things aren't over for us yet.     

I know it's also hard for our husbands, I think they feel they have to stay strong for us after seeing us go through all the scans, drugs and EC and now waiting.  Men are never any good at showing their feelings but they want this to work as much as us.

 

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nik - the reason you are testing early is cos you've got blastos - they were already a few days ahead when they were put back at ET.

As for testing dates is varies I have seen clinics say between Day 12-17.

As for when Day 1 is that seems to vary to some say the day after EC when they were made and others say the day of ET cos that is when they are in you and in theory pg.

Als - I think it is a personal choice of when you test as to how you will cope with results.  You shouldn't do it to soon cos that trigger jab contains the hormone pg and therefore if still in your system you will get a bfp only to test on the correct date and get a bfn.  I really think you should hang on in there - easier said than done, But as you can see I must have the patience of saint cos I've been doing that for many months.

Sue


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning Girls is it me.........or is the print bigger on here today?? The pink bits underneath signatures, seem bigger....maybe I'm just going mad    But if i 'm not and they are bigger looks better......if you can understand that!!  

Anyway, i have woken up this morning very late!! feeling a little more together than i did yesterday, some would say a little positive.........   yipeee........ 

My symptoms seem about the same, back ache still there but less than it has been, my boobs are very sore today and much bigger ( which Brian likes!!) My face is still covered in spots, and my tummy is ache. Also i seem to be very tired, but that could be because I'm not doing much, and they do say it is tiring doing nothing!!  

Anyway girls heres hoping for a good day for us all, more positive, and keep resting.......... 

My love to you all and sending loads of        out to us all.

Donna xx xx xx xx


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello everyone!
Am getting ready to go away for two days so I wont e posting till Friday!
Today the breast soreness is going away....just like the last few times. But I feel a few more twinges and maybe a bit of backache...
Still hoping..
Sending positive thoughts to everyone...
good luck!!!

als


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Als

Enjoy your days away - is it work or fun?  Hope it's fun but anything to take your mind off of this.

The breast soreness was prob the trigger jab that caused that, if it now feels better.

Carry on hoping

Sue


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Trying to feel more       today, and so far doing ok

Today I have still got really sore breasts, back ache and AF type pains, and felt sick last night and this morning, but that has now passed.

Can't believe that by this time next week I will know if it is a yes or no,

I am also on Knicker checking as had a little blood today, but literally a tiny spot.

Catch up with you all later, need to get dinner sorted

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Moomin

really keep a close eye on that tiny spot - if in doubt do absolutely nothing other than sit or lay with feet up, for as long as poss.

Although with other symptoms it could be a sign.

Sue


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sue

I am trying to do as little as possible anyway.  DH won't let me do much and I get told off at work if I even attempt to move a chair.  Tend to come home and do nothing apart from getting dinner ready!!!!!!!  Too b****y knackered.

Take care

Moomin


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Moomin

I just reread your post - and you seemed so matter of fact and unconcerned about it.

So I hope we are now all not going to scare you.  I did no a girl recently that got some spotting on Day 6 and got a BFp, so I will leave you on that positive note.

Take care

Sue


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Must admit you have scared me a bit!!!  But tell myself it was one tiddley little spot and nothing like I get before AFm, which is why I am trying not to be too concerned about it.  If there was more then I would be worried.  But then like Vekbti says it could be implantation as I am day 8 past insemination.

Moomin

xxx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Moomin - sounds like implantation to me  

We are all sounding a lot more upbeat on here today. The rollercoaster that is IF eh ? I woke up in a completely different frame of mind today and went to work and didn't really think about the 2ww...well not much  

Lets hope we can keep the positive vibes going a bit longer...one week down one to go !

love
Vic x


----------



## ginge (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

sorry for slightly changing tack but I'm new here - and new to this IVF lark having just gone through my first attempt.  I must admit that me and the other half found it all very easy - no problems with the drugs - just the odd hiccup throughout the process etc.  But luckily everytime something looked as if it was going to go wrong, it all fell back on track.

so - EC last Monday(17th) and transplanting two healthy grade 4 (our clinic works in reverse to the norm - now that panicked me!) embies on weds 19th.  By my calcs that leaves me joining your gang of those testing on / around the 3rd if you will let me join you!?!

I've been watching your thread with interest as I just don't have a clue what to expect if anything during this 2ww having not been through this before - or indeed pregnant before.  What I do know is that it has been the hardest part of the whole process and whilst I have been 100% upbeat about the whole thing up 'til this, I'm now feeling very frustrated with it all! so I empathised with all the concerns about back pain (which I too have), the twinges, the sore boobs etc.

Lets all face facts - however many times someone tells you "it will all be fine" or "not to worry" - we know we can't just switch off like that - we would be inhuman if we could!  thus, this little forum has been a godsend to me over the past few days as I have seen that there are other real people out there feeling just the same as me and I am not going mad! Thanks all, and lets keep our fingers, toes and everything else crossed! not long to go!

ginge xx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Ginge

Welcome, pleased to see the process so far has been problem free but you are now starting the worst part and it doesn't involve any drugs, hospital visits just waiting and seeing, which is where these boards come the support keeps you sane.

            

Good luck


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

welcome ginge

I'm also new to all of this, as its my first cycle as well. you get lots of info and advise from these lovely girles, and lots of fun to    

i think this is really the hardest part, as we have to just wait and see.  the outcome is totally out of our hands.

so heres hoping it the right time for all of us.

hope everyone is resting     

lol

Dee


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Ginge

Welcome to this mad board!!!

As Cally said, this is the worst part of the tx - at least with d/r or stimming, we feel like we're doing something to move things along. Now, it's just waiting & we have no control over the outcome. 

If you want to talk, rant or share your symptoms or worries, we'll be here!

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey girls, glad to hear we have all had a better day today!! thats just great, lets hope we can keep it up tomorrow, take it one day at a time!!   

GINGE welcome aboard honey, lovely to have you here with us Hun  

MOOMIN i would agree with the other girls sounds like implant bleed to me Hun   


Anyway girls just wanted to say thanks again for all joining me, and to let you all no that i might not get on here tomorrow as it is hubbies Nan's funeral tomorrow ( Thursday) and we have to go down to London for it......... 


So i hope i can trust you all to stay positive and upbeat till i return on Friday!! I would like to come back to some happy posts of good sticky vibes and chats!!  


You all take great care and will speak soon Love to all of you and baby dust too  DONNA  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

evening ladies!!



loving this halloween look - it is really suiting my look - massive bloated boobs - i look like i have had a boob job! + heaps of mini boils on my forehead - i look like a old spotty witch!! i just need a black cape and pointy hat and I am off

This 2 week wait is no fun......................

Still have a metallic taste in my mouth and it has got stronger today.....

Thanks for the supportive messages yesterday - no more flour today!

Hi Dee hope u r resting up - speak soon xxx

hi ginge... lots of luck to you with your 2ww u test the day after me...

dhikki sorry to hear about tomorrow - sending a big    

+ sending lots of babydust to everyone else


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Jane Anne,

I am confident for you honey about the metallic taste you keep getting, i have been reading up about it today and it really does seem like a good sign to me, and as i said my mum had it with all three of her pregnancies, please god it will be a good sign for you  

I go along with you about the boob situation Hun, mine are like rugby balls, the pressure when i take off my bra is unbelievable!!
as i said Brian is not complaining.

The spots are awful though they really hurt, i can feel them under the skin, was hoping it was a good sign, but am just wondering if it is really more to do with the chocolate i have been eating!!  

I agree the halloween look is fantastic, gave me a bit of a shock though when i first came in!!  

Lots of love Donna xxx xx xx


----------



## JJBear (Oct 7, 2005)

Good morning everyone, hope we are all feeling positive today and not letting this never ending 2WW get us down..

Hello to Ginge, my clinic also works in reverse on grading the embryos which confused the hell out of me when I read the books and this site!

Moomin, it definitely sounds as though things could be going well from everything else I have read on here and other peoples' experiences - fingers crossed for you

Still have sore boobs so can sympathise with all of you suffering that symptom, and having problems keeping the 'bottom bombs' in yesterday !!!(sorry TMI but really struggled yesterday!) At least we are half way there now, keep smiling and thinking positive thoughts everyone, this boards really helping to keep me sane at the moment so thank you for starting it Donna.

Speak soon, fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Implantation Pain

Question: 
Is it possible for someone to feel implantation pain when the fertilized egg embeds in the uterine lining? 

Answer: 

It is such a small area that doesn't have a lot of nerve sensitivity so implantation probably doesn't cause a direct pain. However, the uterus can get irritated and there may be some cramping during implantation time. 
By Traci Kurtzer, MD
Obstetrician and Gynecologist
Evanston, Illinois 

And a woman said that?


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi girls

  

*just pop in to say a quick hello*.

totally bored waiting for the test date.yesterday i was feeling well. a bit tired and still a bit sore over ovaries but otherwise OK.

today i woke up feeling drained. i have been sick 3 times now(tmi but prob because of pineapple juice and Brazil nuts) i really don't think i can stick them much longer.
Haven't been able to touch any milk today. just drinking water and eating plain biscuits. 
Has anyone else been or felt sick?
I was a bit nauseous with the gonal f but never actually sick like i have been today. hoping its not a bug !!!!!!

I am having real trouble sleeping. i just cant stop my mind wandering at night, going as far as how will i cope if theres more than one?

* i should be so lucky   * 

is there any right or wrong with the pessaries. (front or back)?? my clinic said it doesn't matter, but it seems everone on here is different?

*Jane Anne* your sounding just the part (for a witch) and a . lets hope all those symptoms prove right.

well done to * Donna* for this post. all the others seem to be so busy now i cant keep up with them.

keep resting everyone.           

love to all

Dee


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Feeling really up beat and positive today and tried not to think about the next 6 days!!

The cramps have eased a bit to day  but breasts are still very sore,, particularly when walking for and doing things in the kitchen.  Backaches a bit still, and funny taste in mouth.  Roll on Wednesday!!!!!!  Not feeling so tired anymore. Still constantly knicker checking as still convinced AF is going to show soon

How is everyone else today?  Feeling more postitive.  Sending lots of        

Love

Moomin


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Well girls a big thank you for staying positive in my absence!!!!   haha lol

Left home this morning at half eight, heading for London, the funeral was beautiful, and went really well, thank god. It was of course very upsetting for all, as Win (Brian's Nan), was indeed a lovely lady and lived to the ripe old age of 91, but she is at peace now with her daughter and son in law (Brian's parents)........... 

The day has been lovely weather wise, i put that down to Win as she would not have wanted her family standing out in October rain!! bless her heart!!  


And back to this dreaded 2ww, my back ache has gone, my boobs still swollen a little but not painful anymore. Still got the spots!! I am sure that is down to all the chocolate though!!  
I really don't have any symptoms whats so ever, getting on well with the pessaries, i always chose front door, as my back door is sometimes unpredictable!! Sorry if to much info!!  

I am of course worried that "is no symptoms , or symptoms stopping, a bad sign??"  

I am sorry if this depresses any of you but, i am beginning to think this has not been my time, i really don't feel pregnant, but then having said that how would i know??............. 

At the funeral today, i kept thinking to myself, am i pregnant with Win's great grand child, we had told her about the IVF, don't think she quite understood the in's and out's of it all, but she would have loved the thought of seeing Brian with children of his own!!  

Anyway girls, i am depressing myself , so i must be depressing you, well i will when you read the post tomorrow!! So i will say good night and wish you all well.......... 


You all keep positive for me, like you have done today, your doing really well, and one week down, one week to go!! Sending you all so much love and of course baby dust Donna xx xx xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Donna

Glad yesterday went well & you had perfect weather for the occasion!!!  

Hope you woke up refreshed this morning as it must have been a long day for you (seeing what time you posted!!). 

We have no way of knowing whether it's 'worked' & won't know until we test, so we have to be optimistic until then!! 

In the meantime, we'll just keep doing the dance &  sending lots of love to everyone in the same boat as us!!

              

Ronnie


----------



## ginge (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Donna

hey - that makes two of us feeling (or indeed not) the same - so we can feel blue together!

I had a bad day yesterday having convinced myself something had gone wrong.  Had a really bad temper which I normally get before the dreaded event.  Still, it's gone today, and I am once again feeling brighter.

all of my symptoms went on Weds after a really bad nights sleep - still had the slightly sore and horribly veiny boobs though (sorry TMI).  But today the back ache has re-appeared, and there are twinges - not cramps though.  

Try to be positive - we can't all have feel exactly the same all the time- after all there are lots of people who do not even realise they are pregnant as they have no "normal" symptoms.  everyone is different, and we will all have a different pregnancy - there is no one size fits all.

If it's any consolation, I've had no spotting or implantation bleed which worries me, but my sensible head says I hardly have a dreaded event at the best of times, so I'm not likely to start showing now!

chin up girl - not long to go.

ginge xx


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi everyone 

well to day is my 2nd day since i'v had my et and i'm allready looking for signs mad i know but i just dont know how i'm going to last untill the 7th Novemer , Does anyone know what my very 1st signs would be at what stage ?

good luck to you all 

love Maddi


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining you, am new to this website, have never really done the chatroom thing before!  I am on my third attempt at IVF, but its the first time I've got as far as ET.  I had 9 eggs collected last Friday, 4 fertilised and I had two transferred on Monday  - testing on 4th Nov - (the other two they discarded as they weren't up to scratch   ) and I am going mad, I keep thinking I should have all these symptoms but I haven't and am very worried, the only thing I have noticed is a pain quite low down on the left side - which I am not sure about?!?!

My husband and I have been together 9 years, married for 5 and trying to conceive for 3 1/2 and this two week wait is the hardest thing, does everyone feel like this?!?!

Thanks and lots of luck to all of you

Jo
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

How are you all feeling today?  I'm ok, glad it is Friday, and one day closer to testing.

Have still got very sore breasts today, to the point I have to hold them when walking down stairs!!! Have felt sick all day still trying not to read to much in to it.  Everyone at work said that i was looking pale and tired today (great!).
Role on Wednesday.  Even walked down the aisle in Asda tonight with the pregnancy tests and stopped myself from buying one, trying to leave that until Tuesday night, then I can't be tempted!!!

Well must go as off out tonight, going for  a 'Most Haunted Night' with our next door neighbours and then off to a wedding tomorrow.

Take care and have a good weekend

Love

Moomin


----------



## ginge (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Maddi

sounds stupid, but my advice is not to look for symptoms - you just get so hung up on the slightest twinge or anything! I spent the first week going loopy, and managed to convnce myself everything had gone wrong - but now I'm not sure.  Everyone gets different symptons at different times, and just because you don't get them, doens't mean that it has not worked.  

I have found it difficult as I gave up work to do my IVF - so apart from hovering and baking cakes (my other half is getting fat now!) I've been lost for things to do during my wait to keep my mind occupied.  The gym is out, so my main hobby is gone!

I've been having Reiki healing to try to relax me which I have found has worked.  

You can find all of the symptons on this site if you look, but be careful not to worry yourself as that certainly doesn't help!  I got into a panic about the numbers for embryo grading (mine were grade 4) which might mean they are good or bad - depending where you read.  Got into a right panic about this, and phoned the clinic after a day of worrying only to find out all was good! so, I spent a day in a panic for nothing.  I spent most of yesterday on the verge of tears for no reason, and it's just all to do with getting yourself worked up!

My advice therefore - try to swtich off and let nature take it's course - easier said than done I know.  But from my experience that first weekk is the worst.

ginge xxx


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Back from a relaxing two days in the lakes. 
Moomin - your symptoms sound promising hang in there
Donna, Ginge - like you my sore boobs are no longer sore, however still huge. Other than a few ovarian twinges I dont feel pregnant at all, whatever that means.
I still hope that I am wrong.

I will hold out from testing for as long as I can. I am expecting the worst but really hoping and praying for a positive. Its been a rollercoaster as everyone here knows. 

Good luck everyone. This message board is a life saver!

Als


----------



## ginge (Oct 26, 2005)

als - unfortunately my boobs are always huge! my mum in laws first comment when we told her we were doing this was "good good, what size will your boobs get to if you do get pregnant!"

nice eh! confidence building!


ginge xxx


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Ginge - Wow, what a comment! Yes from my experience people mean well but sometimes say the wrong-est things.

I have had a few tearful moments about my lack of/symptoms. What can I do?
But when I had an ectopic last year and my hcg went up to 11000, I didnt have sore boobs either although there were lots of twinges.

I tell myself not only is every person different, every pregnancy is different too.

Miracles happen and I am praying it will happen to me!

Lots of positive thoughts to everyone!

Als


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

evening everyone

hope all is well

welcome Jo - you are matching my cycle. i also test on the 4th. i haven't had any symptoms other than abdo pain ( prob from all the poking around with EC/et). but yesterday i was a sick as a dog. didn't eat much all day. but today I'm right as rain again.

really don't feel any different, par from tired, but thats because I'm sitting around all day doing nothing.

try not to worry re the symptoms. its what happens on testing day that counts.

hope everyone had a good day today. thinking off those hows tests are coming close. Jane but to mention one. good luck to you all. 
try and relax over the weekend. and remember the   will be round if you buy those pee sticks.

be brave it will be worth it in the end

lol

Dee


----------



## ginge (Oct 26, 2005)

als

yes - mircles do happen.  My big sis who has three teenagers told me to smile sweetly when people gave advice on symptoms, nod and thank them - then promptly forget it!  I'm beginning to think she was right!

Half the problem is knowing to much.  my mum and sis's didn't have the internet, and really the most basic of books.  They managed to have 12 kids between the four of them!  My mum bless her did not even know what an implantation bleed was - and she had 5 kids.  She said they did not have them in her day!

the more we know, the worse it is!

chin up girls

ginge


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey girls......... 

Jo &  Maddie    welcome girls, hope you find all the postings in here helpful and supportive. we all do ........ 



Well, girls i would so love to tell you that i am feeling more positive and upbeat today, but sadly  i can't...........   Feeling really down today, no symptoms, no anything really........Just feel empty to be totally honest!!

Thank you so much for all your really kind comments though much appreciated........... 


I have spent some time up the yard today with the horse, not doing anything (left that to Brian and my Mum), just watching really and enjoying the fresh air. Thats when it worried me the most, normally no matter how bad i feel, being in the company of horses, lifts my spirits and makes me smile from ear to ear, but not today!!  

I just wish it was next Thursday so i could do the test and no one way or the other. I am sure i am not the only one though, so must stop being selfish!!

Hope you have all had a good day girls, lots of love Donna xx xx xx


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Donna
Dont feel like you are being selfish at all! We all know what you are going through and especially that we all have good and bad days especially during this time.
I had a good cry about my lack of symptoms, but now have found some hope. Lots of women have no symptoms and end up pregnant!
Keep your chin up, keep busy.
I have my fingers crossed for you on Thursday. 
A big cyber hug to you....hang in there!

Als


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Donna

As Als said, you're not being selfish! After what we've all been through & the stressfulness of the tx, I think we're entitled to have the odd down day here & there (I had mine yesterday too!). We still have a lot of drugs in our system & worrying endlessly about testing also add to the pressure.

Hang in there, we're already over half way through the 2ww, & I think the 1st week is def the worst. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend. Sending you lots of  

Ronnie


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Donna,

Totally agree with what Als and Ronnie said, you're not being selfish at all this process is just so hard isn't it!  I know exactly how you are feeling I've been scared all the way through to be honest and it took a lot to go through with it, I know it sounds pathetic but all my life I've been petrified of general anesthetic but I knew I had to go for it if we stood any chance of having a baby!  Now we've got this far and I'm on the two week wait - and this is loads worse!!  
I've been getting no symptoms either, except for a pain low down on the left side - which I am stressing about!  Its hard to think of anything else especially when you have nothing else to do other than watch tv!  Like Ronnie says just hang on in there, at least its halfway though    

Fingers and toes and everything crossed for all you girls on this stressful 2ww
lots of love
Jo
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I think we should stop placing bets now on Moomin.

The spotting was clearly just a spot and signs although early look promising.

As for everyone else hang on there.  It really is a bit early for symptoms, the first is the test - so it could go either way for any of us.

AF pains can be good and bad, cos we don't know if they are AF pains really.

All we can do is rest and keep ourselves occupied, having fun.

Sue


----------



## ginge (Oct 26, 2005)

morning all - been lazy in bed all morning reading, and thought best get up and clean the house before dh arrives back from his morning out!!

try not to feel down dhikki; easier said than done I know, but as Als said, it is really just a tad too early for symptoms as much as we hunt for them.  We won't know until we run our tests.

keep drinking the fruit tea all!!!

ginge xx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

morning girls

Hi Jo &  Maddie, welcome to the 2 week waiting club

Donna thanks for the positive message - please let u be right, my DP is also quite happy but he is going nowhere near!!! far to painful!!!

Hows everyone doing? not been on FF for a couple of days - have been in quite a bit of pain my right ov was really hurting and the hospital advised to stay in bed for the last two days - which DP has enforced! - mild OHSS was really worried! -  but luckily feel heaps better today pain has more or less gone so fingers crossedxxxx got to stay in bed for another two days...

Boobs still massive and sore, spots not looking great and my tummy is still sore swollen and the metallic taste gets a little stronger everyday... 

I have a new nickname - DP idea - PB - pessaries bum - charming!!!

so who is testing first sending lots and lots of positive thoughts to everybody testing next week


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hello November testers

i agree with Jane we need a list for who's first, just so that we can keep track.

how is everyone today?  feeling hopeful i hope. I'm surprisingly relax at the moment. ( well during the day anyway. cant seem to get to sleep as think of everything then). The sickness is back and now my boobs are huge.

Really trying not to read to much into it ( but still hoping). cant believe I'm half way there now. just 6 days left until my blood test. really don't want to do a hpt, so i will have to stay away from the shops to stop temptation.

i also seem to go up and down at the drop of a hat. i keep crying at really stupid things. then feel fine.  

hope everyone is chilling

lol

Dee


----------



## carol ann (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining you all, i am testing on the 4th of November. I thought it might get easier on this terrible 2ww as this is our 7th attempt, but no. I am finding it even harder as i have had AF pains since ET and spotting since 5 days after ET. No matter how many times we are told to stay positive it is v.hard. I wish you all the best of luck. 
May all our dreams come true.

Carol


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hello everyone

hope you are all well

carol Ann. welcome. i am also at bourn hall. I'm also testing on the 4th. good luck with the rest of the wait. i have sent you a pm.

its nearly the start of a very important week for all of us.

good luck

Dee


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey girls, welcome carol Ann, lovely to have you hear with us!!  

I am pleased to say girls that I'm feeling a little better today, spent the some time at the stables this morning ( didn't do anything, just watched) in the fresh air was great.

Then late this afternoon, Brian and i took our 4 dog's to wells-next-the-sea, it was a great evening the sun was out and the tide was coming in, we walked for ages. The dogs loved it too trying to catch all the sea gulls, but as they are all little sausage dogs they didn't stand much chance  
Then to finish off we had fish and chips, by the harbour was great and really blew the cob webs away. Did us both lots of good.

I will start putting together a post listing all our test days, hope not too take too long girls!!  How are you all?? And thanks yet again for all your wonderful and kind posts!!  

Much love and baby dust Donna xx xx xx xx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Just want to say as NIK-FISH is our first lady to test (tomorrow) a little dance and prayers for you honey, i am so praying it has worked for you sweetheart, hope you are able to get some sleep tonight  


  

      

All my prayers you get that


----------



## carol ann (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome ladies. 
Thought i would do a few posts whilst DH watches his Footie.
So many of us testing around the same time, it is a big help to know we are not alone going through this nightmare wait.

Donna your day out with the dogs and Brian sounded loverly. I should really take my Billy (yorkshire terrier) for a nice long walk and get some of my cob webs blown away.Just do not seem to be able to get my self out of the house and function normally at the moment.

NIK-FISH Good luck with your test tomorrow.....................Let it be a BFP 

Carol Ann


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Carol Ann honey, hello to billy too!!    Hun believe me after the last couple of days that i have had the last thing i felt like doing was going out, but Brian insisted it took him just over half an hour to convince me to go out!!   And i am so so pleased he kept on at me, i had the best time and feel so much better for it. I love the outdoors anyway, as i am animal mad  

Have got dog's, chinchillas, guinea pigs, horses, parrots and two hamsters too!!   

Please honey take my advice, tomorrow, take your little lad, Billy, to the park, or the beach, or the woods, what ever just spend some time in the fresh air and feel the cob webs blow away....... I promise it helps honey, honest.......do it for me!!

So much love and hope you and Billy have fun    Donna xx xx xx xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Just wanted to add my best wishes and luck for Nik-Fish, hope you get your BFP and that you are the start of a trend  

Hi Carol Ann, I think Donna's right I think getting out has got to be a good thing, I've been stuck in all week, just resting and its doing my head in - keep looking for non-existent symptoms, think I'll take Donna's advice to you and get out with DH today, although unfortunately I don't have a dog, but the fresh air will do us good!

Thanks Donna for the great chart, good luck and love to you all 

Jo
xxx


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Morning everbody

I can't believe we have our first tester - this is going to be a long scary week... 

Great list... thanks Donna   

Goodluck today Nik-Fish - keeping everything crossed for u   

Donna your day out sounded fab very jealous! I have only more more day of bed rest - but I may have to get the fish and chips in today!!   

how r u feeling today Dee? - has sickness the gone - u poor thing r u managing to eat??

Hi jo - been stuck in too... daytime TV is driving me crazy     r u back at work this week?

goodluck everyone not long...

xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everone ~ hope you are all doing ok over here  

Just thought i'd leave you a link to the 2ww list.....you'll find a few others chatting there too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40146.0.html

Hope you don't mind me keeping the list in one place but i'm not very organised at the best of times!!

Huge luck to you all......wish you all the very best and lots of BFPs  

Have a good day everyone,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Jane anne,

You're right it is definitely going to be a long scary week!  Daytime tele is driving me nuts, never anything decent on but what else can we do ?!?  

No unfortunately/or fortunately I am not working at the moment, was on a contract which ran out then I gave up work to concentrate on this!  Its good that I can rest but bad that I have nothing to take my mind off of things, and nothing to throw myself into if it doesn't work out for us - sorry shouldn't be negative about it!  So you're back to work then, make sure you take it easy xx  

Lizzy, thanks for the link may check it out later, lots of luck to you too!

Take care,
Love
Jo
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Hope you are having a good weekend, well went to a family wedding yesterday and started spotting big time, really think AF is on her way and that it is all over for us this month.  Trying to remain positive, but think by tonight she will be in full flow.  Oh well if this is the case then hopefully we can go again in November.  Gutted as really thought it was going to a positive with all the symptoms that I had, but obviously was not meant to be our turn this month.

Hope everyone else is getting on alright on their 2ww, well must go as need to go to Asda to do the shopping, might even buy myself something to cheer myself up.  Will be back later.


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning girls, hope everyone is doing as well as we can at this awful time!!  

HOLLY- Sending you all my   and all my love, i too am finding this 2ww very hard, infact have found all this TX cycle hard !! i am crossing everything for you sweetheart!! xx

CAROL ANN- Hope your well this morning too Hun, have you made it out with little Billy yet??   

JOLIEJO-  Hope you make it out for a while today Hun, with your DH, i think it will do you good!! sending you love and   

JANE ANNE-  I'm thinking of you honey tucked up on your bed rest!! Hope your not going to stir crazy sweetheart,   not long now   

MOOMIN- Sweetheart I'm hoping and praying for you sweetheart..........sending you so much love   


And to everyone else, come on girls we are all so close now!! I know it feels like an age away still, but we are getting close, lets hope our dreams are answered     

Sending everyone masses of love, baby dust and hugs!!


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

nik fish 

really hope the test is postive for you today. hope you get the     you deserve.

thinking of you

dee


----------



## anne jayne (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone 

taking a break from the TV... going to find a good film for this afternoon

Jo it is good to have a distraction but not the stress - I sometimes wish I had taken this week off... I am not sure what is worse daytime TV or daytime adverts! 

but loving X factor! have just watched all of last nights episodes abs brilliant!

moomin - sending u lots of positive     everything crossed!!

Donna I so hope u right and that all of our dreams are answered


----------



## ginge (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all,

hoping that all is going as best as it can be.... moomin - keep praying - I'm praying for you too - and everyone else.

have a chum over to dinner tonight so that is keeping me occupied - she is also IUI - 14 days tomorrow, so we know where the conversation over roast lamb will be going!!!!

getting strangely excited about this now - must be going mad...

take care all

ginge xx


----------



## carol ann (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well and enjoying your Sunday with loved ones.
I am fed up now   am more than sure that AF is about to strike her ugly face. My spotting is turning into more than just spotting TMI now....it was spots of brown, pink and today is alot of very dark brown with and a couple of tiny bits of blood (sorry way tmi hey) My lower abdomen feels like it is burning.
Its DH birthday tomorrow bless him, what a **** pressie i have for him.

Donna, i had such could intention to treat Billy to a special walk today. But got up went to the loo and there we go. Major struggle to cook a meal for DH and my Brother today. Spent the afternoon in bed feeling very sorry for my self (shame on me) I sometimes forget that Dh feels just as bad as me.
You must live on one huge bit of land to fit all your loverly animals on. Do you ride the horses a lot (well not now obviously) i find that having just a dog helps me so much when i am feeling down. Billy always knows when his mummy (sad hey..mummy) is not OK, he will put his head on my chest and look up in my eyes he melts my heart when he dose that.

Dee, how you holding on babe? will send you a reply after this.

Jo, did you go for a walk with your Dh, no need for a dog  hey, as long as you have dh holding your hand. 

Moomin, i hope that your symptoms are all positive ones and Af is not on the way, Be strong honey. 

Sending you all positive vibes and some lucky baby dust.

Carol Ann


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Carol Ann

Thanks but like you I think it is AF, Saturday I had the brown and pinky blood and thought this is ok, but then today it is more red and heavier but still not a full blown AF yet. also have AF pains but only when I am sitting down. When I am up and about it is all ok.

Feeling very sorry for myself today, and just want AF to show in her full glory so that I can get in touch with my consultant so that we can have our second cycle of IUI.

Fingers crossed you will be ok and AF will stay away for you. Sending you lots of


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi everyone
I am very depressed today. We were at a friends dinner party when I started spotting. Its still very light even today but it feels very familiar as this is what happened last time.
I am on cycle day 27 and my normal cycle is 28 to 30 days.
My DH and I had a good cry this morning. After 6 tries we are devastated.
Am still holding on to what little hope is left. will do an hpt tomorrow just to confirm.
Moomin and Carol Ann - I am praying that full blown AF will not arrive for you either.

will keep everyone updated.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I am also tempted to test tomorrow, due to test on Wednesday as really want to know what is going on.  Bleeding is full AF, but is a lot lot lighter at the moment, but have AF pains and breasts are mega sore today, just sitting here I can feel them throbbing slightly.  I am so confused as to what is going on.


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Evening girls,

Moomin, am keeping everything crossed for you, as it is light - you never know, strange things happen - keep as positive as you can hun   xx

You too Als and Carol Ann - wishing you both lots of luck and love !  Your Billy sounds great Carol Ann, what kind of dog is he?  We did go out for a bit, decided to go to a non-smoking pub for lunch, wasn't very nice food though unfortunately but at least it got me out of the house, shame I couldn't have a glass of wine - think that would help with the stress    Still getting bad pains in my left-hand side low down, think I may ring the clinic tomorrow as am worried!

Jane anne, yeah X Factor was cool - Who do you reckon is going to win?  I really like Brenda, but there are a lot of good singers this time round!

Anyway its another day over with thank goodness, lots of love and luck and positive thoughts to all you girls  
take care
Jo
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all

Just to let you know it is definiately 100% over for us for this month.  AF has arrived in her full glory tonight as expected.

Feeling ok, just want to get on and have a second cycle now.

Speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

hi all
firsty thanks for al your kind words of encouragment and support all very much appreciated.
Sadly for me its all over again with a big fat ugly, mean, cheating     and that looser   hasnt even got the guts to put in an appearance, not even a hint of her, talk about trying to let you down gently, she just let me raise my hopes up higher and higher only to be dropped from above!!!

i just dont get it, apparently im a classic text book case, bad tubes, just avoid them with IVF and bingo babies!!! apparently not!! its all so hard, and cruel and soul destroying, why do we put ourselves through it,......welll actualy we all know the ansa to that one ....... anyway i dont want to pollute this great thred with negativitey and tears.  im out of here and just wanna wish u all the luck in the world and hope that there will be many a   to come soon for al u gals
love    
nik


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Nik

Sorry to hear about your BFN, we also are a BFN this month. AF arrived today in her full glory. Didn't even get as far as testing day.

Feel empty, but hey hopefully we can go again this month

Take care

Moomin

xxxxxxxx


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry to hear that moomin 
good to see you have got a plan and new hope for this month.
i think i need a little time to lick my wounds and refind my hope, i just dropped it somewhere today
wishing u all the luck u need xx 
love nik xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

You to.  Sending you lots of


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm am so sorry and my heart goes out to both of you NIK-FISH & MOOMIN, i am sat hear and tears are just rolling down my face, for you both and i feel deep in my heart I'll be joining you both soon in the negative cycle board!!

  


Please accept these from me,      

There is nothing i can say to help but please no that you have my love Donna xx xx xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear the bad news Moomin and Nik-fish, I feel terrible for both of you    
love to you both at this hard time
Jo
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nik ~ really, really sorry hun........nobody deserves such pain. Huge hugs 

Moomin ~ much love to you too.......sorry you got a BFN. Loads of luck for next month 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nik-fsh and Moomin
Sorry to hear your bad news. I will be joining you soon.
While my spotting is not full blown AF, my hpt this morning was negative. I need to test again in a few days, but I am sure it wont change.
We are heartbroken, but know that good things will happen to us if we wait just a bit longer.
I will keep everyone updated.

Als


----------



## carol ann (Oct 25, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Sorry to hear about the BFN   , why cant us ladies have a little bit of joy. There must be some thing awaiting us around the corner some where.

Als i am so sorry honey, i know me saying this will not make it any better for you. But i really do know how you are feeling. I am on my 7th try and so want to have that dream come true. You need to have some time out of this with your DH and see what your options are. You are such a brave person to go through all this and with DH support you will get through another hurdle. All my love to you pickle, you take care ok.

Moomin - Sorry babes that the nasty   showed her ugly face. You sound hopeful for another try though babes and that is exactly how you need to go forward. At your next appt get all your questions answered and off you go on another cycle with lots of positive feelings. You take care of you and DH

Jo - you good girl, you went out with Dh and although food was pants it did feel good to get out of the house hey. I still have not ventured out....bad bad girl. Billy is a loverly Yorkshire Terrier, well i think he may have a bit of mongrel in him to but he is still amazing.

Nik - sorry to you to babes, what a bad Monday Morning this is. Are you going to do another test in a couple of days if AF has not arrived? This is soul destroying going through so much heart ache so we can become parents. What perfect parents we all would be, just give us the chance ..hey.

Well, i am off to Greece today to see the In-laws for one week. I am hoping to use some ones computer so i can log on and see lots of BFP from all you other ladies.

HUG to our ladies above with bad news..... 

 some lucky dust to all others awaiting a dream.

Carol Ann


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Morning Girls,

Als, so sorry to hear your bad news, Carol ann's right there is nothing we can say to make you feel any better but please know we are all thinking of you xx 

Nik - I don't want to raise any false hope but I do have a friend who did IVF and tested negative on the home test, then a blood test proved positive, so it may be worth doing another test just to be certain if your AF doesn't arrive xx  wishing you lots of luck and support xx

Hi Carol ann - yep made it out at long last and it was good to get out!  I love Yorkshire Terriers they are so cute, and perfect company I would imagine when you are feeling low - give him a hug from me    Well I hope that you have a relaxing time in Greece (well as relaxing as you can under circumstances) with your family.

Love to all you ladies feeling down today
Jo
x


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Nik and moomin

so so sorry for the both of you. i am in tears reading all the posts. there seems to be really bad news everwhere this weekend.

als- please try and keep positive until the witch definatley arrives. you never know

thinking of you all

and everone else who is testing this week

love 

Dee


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

So sorry to those of you with Bfn's.  Try to see anything pos in the tx and any negs, so you can move forward and find areas to improve on.  HOpefully the Docs will be able to have some input on that too.

It maybe a case of trying a different clinic - to see what approach they have?

Thinking of you all.

I currently have thrush and foolishly now realise I have had it on every 2ww.  This time it is worse cos it is itching, before I just had discharge which I put down to bomb leakage.  I can't use the back door, cos I just run and run.  So although I have no pain (unlike previous tx's), I am drewing my own conclusions that this tx will be bfn as well - cos candida blighters are vicious and have bound to have killed them off and that's prob why it's failed before.

Still if that is the case, it's a learning curve and something to remember.

One thing I wish I had done cos you think you will remember but it only comes back to you next time your going through it.  And that is I wished I had kept a diary or notes, cos then I may have queried the discharge etc.

 to you all

Sue


----------



## ginge (Oct 26, 2005)

Nik, Moomin (and als - but hopefully not)

there is nothing I can say to you that will make things better, so I will not try.  I'm thinking of you and sending you my love.

ginge xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry that so many of you seem to have gotten a BFN, i too feel that this isnt the month for me....
I hope that nexcycle is when it happens for you, and for those on the 2ww, i think we need some positive vibes........

            
       

Luck and dust to all,

Bendybird.x


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you for all the support.
Its official, I did a blood test at the clinic and they just rang to say its negative.
We have been crying our eyes out but what can you do...
Thank you for all the support, good luck to everyone else.

Als


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Als

Sorry to hear about your BFN. Hope you are ok, know exactly how you feel, cried all the way to work this morning in the car, all because of an email I had received oh and a song I heard on the radio!

Hoping to go again, but have heard nothing from my consultant yet.  So feeling       

Take care Als and sending you lots of love and hugs

Love 

Moomin

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Moomin
I am so sorry about your BFN too.
Good things come to those who wait. I really believe that.

Als36


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well so much for having a plan of action, just had an email back from my consultant and he wants us to take a break of a least one cycle.  Absolutely gutted, can't stop crying.

The problem is did not want be on any tx over christmas and also because my cycle is at the beginning of the month, this would also clash with new year, therefore next cycle could be as late as February,  

I am so gutted, have emailed him straight back and pleaded my case but still waiting for a response back.


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

thank u all so much for your kind words, it really does help.
als & moomin, wot can i say other than i'm there with you chicks, and soooooo sad for u too, what a horrible roller coaster this is.  
HP (dh) and me have been looking at adoption websites tonite and maybe this is where we spose to be heading, who knows, damn right i cant make any sense of it all!! there are so many folk out there who have all the baby's they want  with the men of their dreams, i finally meet mine and we have to battle on with all this character zapping nonsense.....i know that sounds bitter and i truly mean them no malice, its just hard to take today....that does sound awful doesn't it but as the lady says........am i bothered!!!!!!!!!!!!  
oh wot i would do for one of these  
love to u all and for those of you still waiting,  the odds are staking up...we are sure due some   so go girls!!! 
nik xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ps i wont be testin again as my result was from a blood test, just wish the old witch would appear, but hey it is her busiest night of the year i spose?!!!


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Nik,

Am so sorry to hear that its definite, my heart goes out to you hun xx

Love and best wishes to you and your DH at this hard time

Jo
xxx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey to you all, i am so sorry that i did not come on yesterday and post, have to be honest i just couldn't face it!! Have been so very down and felt so desperate just of late, yesterday has been my worst day......... 

So so Sorry to have read all the sad and negative posts!! My god this life is so cruel and so hard, sending you all my   

Well girls, i will tell you i have done a pregnancy test this morning, although test day is not till Thursday, and what a suprise it's negative.........   For it too be any different on Thursday morning i really do need a blimming miracle  

I am so, so sad i have no signs of anything not even a/f, i am still taking all my medication, but why i keep asking myself?? My grade 1 dear, tiny little embryo's have already gone and left me just like last time!! I don't understand why, i have done everything i can, or should and still i cannot keep them....... 

I will of course confirm it on Thursday, as it is my official test day, but think I'm am the next  

Love you all, and so sorry to be so sad Donna xx xx xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Donna,

Don't be silly you've got every right to feel sad, you're right life just isn't fair and doesn't seem to make sense a lot of the time!!!  Some people seem to get things land in their laps and others have to fight so hard for what they want, I feel awful for you darling am sending you lots of love and     that it will be different on Thursday - maybe its too early to tell - heres hoping eh! xx  I did have a friend who had a negative home test and a positive blood one when she did IVF, so don't give up totally!

I know how you feel though Ive had no signs of anything and am climbing the walls, going to go into the clinic on Friday for a blood test, just hoping dreaded AF doesn't show up before then, feel as though I may have jinxed things by booking the test!  Oh well, just have to keep hoping and praying that we will get our dreams!

Thinking of you hun
Love 
JO
xxxxxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

*hi everyone*

*Donna* - really sorry that you got a neg yesterday. try and stay with it, you never know stranger things have happened on this site. please try and stay positive, your test on thurs might hopfully be different.

*hi joliejo* - you have *honest and Me * for company on friday, as we are both testing then too. trying to stay positive, feel ok really, bit sicky and sore (.)(.) but otherwise ok. Like you i just hope the wicked  stays away for good.

*Nik* - so sorry its a definate no. thinking of you hunni.

Moomin - hope you get to start your next tx when YOU want to. fingers crossed for you.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

DONT KNOW WHAT I DID BUT POSTED BY MISTAKE.

wanted to wish everyone else testing today and tommorrow all the best. really hoping for some news from all of you.

take care

Dee


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dee,

Glad I've got some company for Friday, are you and honest stressing out as well - or is it just me?!?    Well good luck girls for Friday!

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Als - I know it's tough and AF has obviously started, but you must stick with it, the hosp will advise you to cont with pessaries and still test Fri - cos you never know - prob unlikely, but rules are rules.

Moomin - sorry the Doc doesn't have your plan.  But I feel you should take his advice.  The NHS maintain a 3 month break policy, and whilst the private are a bit softer if the Doc feels you need a real break then it's for the best.

I done 2 back to back and it really takes it out of you.  Also you should listen to the Doc on dates.  I know one girl that insisted on going ahead and when she had a setback, she hit Easter and the tx had to be abandoned cos they were closed.  Wouldn't want you to have that stress.

tough I know and sometimes you don't know why things are like that, but the wait is worth it.

Sue


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have some bad news too. I am due to officially test tomorrow at the hospital but did 2 tests today only to get a BFN.....    Feeling so low.......  This was my 1st attempt at IVF, after having one Ectopic (lost one tube) and a miscarriage from natural conception..... This has been so hard and I am sorry to everyone else that has had a BFN...

Wishing everyone else luck in getting the BFP.....

Love Lexi XXX


----------



## nugs (Jan 6, 2005)

*Fantastic Holly. That's just what I wanted to hear

I'm still in limbo as you probably read on the abroardies board. Still waiting for my blood result from this morning can you believe.

I did a pee stick this morning and it was the faintest positive you have ever seen. I'm trying to remain positive but so many negative thoughts come into my head. I'm a nervous wreck.

Good luck to everyone waiting. Those of you with negatives are the ones I'm really thinking about because you don't deserve it! It's not fair!

Love to everyone*


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi everyone      

*hi lexi* 
so sorry you got a negative . nothing anyone says will take away the dissapointment from you, but I'm thinking of you and your DH.

*Holly* - so pleased for you hunni.   you must be ecstatic. 4th try. see good things do come to those who wait.xxxxxxxx hope all goes well for you. relax and take it easy for the next 9 months, as you wont be able to for the following 18 YEARS

*how is everyone today*? hope all the other testers are OK? *Jane Anne*(did you test today or will you wait until tommorrow)

wishing everyone lots of   praying that those embies stay put for all of us.

I'm getting excited and very worried now. only 3 days to go. don't know whats worse,( hoping that   doesn't arrive and i test on Friday, for it to be neg. or just for the  to turn up now to save any more false hope. ) HOPEFULLY NEITHER.

WISHING EVERYONE WELL
TAKE CARE

DEE


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi girls  hope everyone enjoyed some of the sunshine that slipped into London today.

Joliejo - I',m also posting on the ladies in waiting thread after tx - the stress comes and goes but when it's here - man it's bonkers, tears at the slightest provocation, and poor dh treading on eggshells the whole time.

Lexi - so sorry for your   thinking of you and your dh

Holly - good for you - at last a   on our board - so happy for you and you give hope to the rest of us ladies in waiting. Have a great nine months of happy you and happy bump.

Hey Doyle - sending you a big spade full of baby dust  

Honest xxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Honest, I know what you mean about the tears - its the same here, and we forget how hard it must be for our DH's as well to see us go through all of this!  I can really relate to what Dee said about being both nervous and excited but not too excited as I don't want to get my hopes up - not feeling that positive about Friday, time is dragging so much  

Lexi, I am so sorry about your BFN, sending you love and all the best for the future! xx

Holly, am so pleased for you, congrats on your BFP! xx

Lots of luck to all the other ladies waiting for the test days

Jo
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Als and Lexi ~ so sorry you two 

Moomin ~ good luck with your cons......hope it works out for you,

Donna ~ big love and huge hugs....will keep everything crossed for Thursday 

Holly ~ fab news.....enjoy!! Be very happy and healthy 

Nugs ~ have posted elsewhere but much luck hun,

Take care everyone  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well have been for my scan tonight and it is fab as we are able to have another cycle of IUI this month.  So I have started injecting again as from tonight and collect  my prescription tomorrow morning.  The pharmacy closes at 5pm and our appointment as not until 6pm!

We are both really happy that our plan of action has worked, and he can fit us in this month to.  So hopefully if all goes to plan our next testing day will be towards the end of the month.

We are both just so excited.

Sorry to hear about the other BFN, know exactly how it feels and congratulations Holly on your BFP, have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Catch up with you all later

Love#

Katherine


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

HI MOOMIN 

good to have you back txing. congrats on getting the result you wanted.( see us women always get what we want in the end)

sending you lots of   . lets hope this is your time !!!

take care

Dee


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Doyle.  How are you feeling?  Only 3 days to go for you until you test.

I had to apologise to our consultant today as I felt really guilty that I had pushed him in to the appointment for the scan.  But he was so nice and said don't worry about it.... did explain I was having an exceptionally bad day yesterday.  But it paid off and we are off again.


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Moomin,

So glad you got what you wanted and that you're starting the treatment again, hope all goes well for you.

Love 
Jo
xx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning girls,

Hope your all feeling better than me!!

MOOMIN- Congrats on being able to start again so soon Hun so much love and luck being sent your way!!  

DOYLE- keep hanging on in there Hun  

HOLLY- wow Hun enjoy and stay healthy thinking of you  

To all the   i really do know how your all feeling sending love and  

To all the   i cannot imagine the joy you must be feeling!! Enjoy and sending you love and  


I am feeling just as sad as yesterday, went in the chat room on here last night and the girls were fab, saying i have still possibly tested to early there maybe hope!!    Then when i had finished on here, had a shower and my heart got lifted again. Sorry if tmi, but i have got milk, in both my boobs. I have never had this before. My heart immediately started thumping. But my head was screeming out it's only the hrt. I went too bed and could not sleep, got up at 5am this morning and yeah you guessed it.......tested again, it took me 10 minutes to even look at the test, and to my heart break again negative.........  

I have decided that it has not worked, and no matter what happens today will have to prepare myself for tomorrows result. I feel awful as haven't told my DH that i have now done tests. He is still saying it is gonna be OK and it will have worked this time, third time lucky and all that. I packed him off to work this morning at 6.30 am, and have scared myself with my acting skills. He has gone off thinking that i am OK and tomorrow may be the answer to all our dreams.....  Sadly i know different of course and to say i am heart broken and feeling so desperate, would be an under statement!!

Love you all Donna xx xx xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Morning Donna,

I am so sorry you are feeling so down, I've been thinking of you. Even though I don't want to get your hopes up it really could be too early to tell - especially with the symptoms you've got, is there anyway you could get a blood test done, it will be more accurate?  I feel so bad for you that you are suffering on your own, I know you don't want to hurt your DH but I'm sure he'd want to be there for you at a time like this hun.

Wishing you all the love and luck
Jo
xxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

It's looking very  on here can't believe all the BFN it doesn't seem fair. 

HOLLY Congratulations on your positive after going through this rollercoaster 4 times you deserve it.  Now try and relax and enjoy it.

Donna I can understand why you haven't told your DH you don't want to shattered his dreams.  The problem is your heart is breaking and you need his love and support.  I'm sure he'd want to be there for you.  

Good luck to all testing in the next few days.

Love Cally


----------



## als36 (Oct 25, 2005)

Moomin great news that you can start so soon! good luck!!!

holly congratulations on your BFP! you must be over the moon!

Donna - hang in there - the blood test is the definitive answer. I am praying for you

Everyone please dont be disheartened. I wish you all the best....

Als


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Holly   on your  thats wonderful news hope you have a safe and healthy pregnancy.

Donna please don't give up hope and I wish you luck with the blood test. I will be thinking about you. Please try and talk to your DH.          

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days     

Lots of love

Christine 
xxx


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Girls - on a wet, grey day  


Donna - you must share your feelings with you DH - you are in this together.  I know it is heartbreaking and when I saw how upset my DH was after our first BFN it really hurt but you know it does make your relationship even stronger to share not just joy but pain together.  You need support now   

Holly - Congrats on your BFP.  Enjoy every moment.

I am sorry I am only going to add to the negs on this board - I've posted this on Goldies and Lister/ICSI threads too)

Well, as I thought my   was on her way and so promptly on Day 13 (as last time) she arrived this morning with a vengance so I knew the test done on Sunday/Monday were correct - another  .  Although I am a bit weepy it somehow is not as devastating as the last time when I had the nausea for 4 days prior to AF arriving so had built up to another level of hope.  

I'm sitting at my desk working (well not at this moment) with my tiger hot water bottle on my tum, its raining outside and my DH is in Spain working on a rally for a week.  I had told him before he left that it was going to be a neg and had done the tests early so he would know before going, and I would have some BIG HUGS before he went.  He even went out and got two bottles of my favourite wine which are sitting in the fridge to enjoy later.  Now girls, I will not be having the two bottles together - I should be lucky to be able to have two glasses without being ditzy after drinking so little since June.

What now we say - mmmm - 45 in 19 days so not a lot of options open.....   due to STATISTICS - I HATE BEING A STATISTIC          

Probably will have a lap to have a full check to see if everything is ok - redo hormones thereafter, go back to acupunturist for herbs too and follow the FAM method for a few months.  Positive action always makes me feel better.  It was the lovely Dr Tundi at The Lister who explained that they could only tweak our odds so as long as I am doing something to keep the tweaking going in whatever way possible then it must all help.

BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL - I'M DOING ALRIGHT TODAY

Nuala


----------



## ginge (Oct 26, 2005)

morning all - I'm so sorry for you all who have had BFN's - I don't know what to say that will be of any consolation.

Well, I feel just awful having to say that I have had a BFP today...

I can't believe my luck with it being my first time at IVF - I'm just so lucky and grateful, and I am not forgetting that for the time being.  I know that so many of you have been through so much stress and heartache and in some ways I feel as if I am cheating you all.

Anyway, please keep your fngers crossed for me: it ain't over yet...

love 

ginge xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Ginge.....don't feel awful hun, it's fab news. Congratulations 

I know when i was ttc i always found the BFPs were the inspiration that kept me going,

Have a very happy and healthy pg......Yey!

Much love, Lizzy xxx

ps ~ heres the link to the 'waiting for first scan thread' if you want to join them


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Ginge

  on your  you must be on  

It is wonderful to hear positive news it gives all us   hope.

Wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy.

Take care

Luv

Christine xxx


----------



## rose99 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ginge

Fabulous news that you got your BFP.  xxCONGRATULATIONSxx I agree with Lizzy we all want to hear about good news it keeps us going when us 2ww-ers are having down days.

Hope everything continues to go well for you.

Rose
xxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

GINGE

what fantastic news. we definitely need it on here. you must be so excited and shocked. so pleased for you, just hoping a few more of us can join you over the following days.xx fingers crossed.

you need to take extra special care of your self now. don't dare worry about things that don't really matter, just concentrate on giving all your love and attention to the lovely little   (or two or three  ) growing inside you.

You are so lucky to have fallen first time, it gives us other newbies some hope after so many negatives on here.

hi to everyone else. hope its not getting too stressful. i will post more personals later, when i get time.

love 

Dee


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ginge - I couldnt agree more with everyone on here - a   is the very best thing to read on the boards....it always gives us hope that tx can and does actually work. It's been a tough time so far with so many sad  s so you've redressed the balance with the other lucky few who got a positive.

Thank you for giving us all something to hope for in our 2ww.

Doyle - I see you've bought a test to do tomorrow - I'm not buying a test till tomorrow night....,oh god I so want to test now though. aaarrrggggggghhhhhhhh!

Honestxxxxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

HI girls,

Yep totally agree congrats Ginge, its nice to hear some good news for a change! xx

Honest are you testing tomorrow evening then or are you waiting until Friday?  Have you got any symptoms - I haven't except a bit of tummy pain, hoping the dreaded AF doesn't show her ugly face  

Jo
xxxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi girls

hi Jo and honest/ yes i finally gave in a bought a test.( tesco bargins ). Still not 100% sure if i will test tomorrow morning or not.

after all my deliberating this week over whether to do one. i come to the conclusion today that if its going to be negative, then i would rather find out using a hpt rather than having to wait for a phone call on Friday pm constantly wondering!!! i just don't think i could cope with the pressure.

Also whether i test or not, in the end its not going to change to outcome, so i might as well know. I bought the early clearblue, which is from 4 days before. as tommorrow is only 1 day before, i dont really think i will get a false result. so, so be it. ( god I'm full of **** sometimes) i probably wont even do the dam test anyway.  

heres hoping we all get the positive we deserve. not long now.

re symptoms - keep feeling my boobs all the time, to see if they still hurt!! totally paranoid that the   will turn up before the morning just to teach me a lesson.

hope everyone is OK.

sorry again to all those who got  

and congrats to the   's

keep hoping all those who are left to test.

take care

Dee


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dee,

I know what you're saying, kind of wish I'd bought a HPT too but also know that if its negative I'll still have that slight doubt in my mind and I think I'd rather know for sure!  At least then I can have a glass of wine (or bottle) to cheer myself up/drown my sorrows - or at the very least a cup of coffee!

Feel totally paranoid too about the dreaded AF, which is why I hope I haven't tempted fate by booking a test at my clinic, the test is first thing in the morning and only takes 1/2hr for results, so should know straight away - only trouble is I don't fancy them telling me face to face that I have a negative - cause I know I'll be distraught (not sounding too positive here am I - sorry!!) and make a fool of myself!

Keeping everything crossed for all of us, just hoping and praying that we get what we want!

Love
Jo
xxxx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Dee and Joliejo
Nice to see you're both on  line. I've been worrying about whether I should try to organise a blood test but then I think - really what difference does it make. at least with a hpt me and dh can do the test together. We're buying it tomorrow night and testing first thing friday morning. 
I'm not sure what symptoms I have are mine and which ones are from the drugs! Cos I am on cyclogest, prednisolene, asprin, bromocriptine and estrofem I am assuming that this combi is causing the huge knockers, and bloated belly. And then I'm knackered all the time, but that's probably cos I am hauling around about a stone of extra weight  -thanks to constant cake breaks and fried breakfasts (protein overload!)
Is there any reason why it's better to do the blood test ones? I supose they give you the hcg number things which is good if you are, and then presumably irrelveant if you aren't?!
Errrr not sure what I am saying now apart from - happy fairy dust to us all
and BFP's all round!!!        Honest (.....and  still trying to be Patient!!)xxxxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Honest,

I don't blame you for wanting to do it at home, I am back and forth, the only reason the blood test may be better is it will pick up any pregnancy as its more sensitive, occasionally its too early for the HPT's to pick up, my sister did one which was negative then a week later it was positive and I think she was 4-5 weeks at the time, also a friend of my did one with IVF and again negative, but blood was positive!  I think you'd have to be unlucky though for it to not show up on a home test, maybe they were just exceptions - don't know?

Wow they are a lot of drugs you poor thing, I thought it was just bad enough taking the cyclogest!!!  What are all the others for - if you don't mind me asking?  I think I've packed on about 1/2 stone also - just lying around eating and stressing - time goes so slowly!

Lots of luck to you and to Dee, here's hoping the three of us can make it a hat trick!!  

Love
Jo
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So much luck to all you ladies testing in the next couple of days......hope more than anything that there will be loads of BFPs for you 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

to all you girls testing over the next few days.

Hoping for lots of    

    

Love 

Christine
xxx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Morning girls,

Wow GINGE- fantastic news honey, don't you ever be sorry for it it is so good to hear good news for once!! all my love xx

To all the         i am so pleased for you all xx


To all the        so sorry it is just not fair!!



Well girls as promised tested this morning my official day to test and was right it is a big, fat, ugly, unfair negative for me and my DH...........     totally heartbroken...........again!!  Woke up early this morning and layed in bed for ages , knowing that when i got up i would have to test. The pain in my tummy was unbearable and to my horror was my a/f. Did the test and it was negative. A/f in full flow and got lots of pain. Have stopped the pessaries, the HRT, the metformin. Also guess the pain is from my cysts to as this is my first period since they found them on the scan!!

I'll stop going on now girls, but will be watching out for some more positives, think we have had more than our fair share of negatives so, hoping for all who still need to test!!  


Love you all and thanks for being here with me through this 2ww Donna xx xx xx xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Morning everyone,

SO sorry Donna to hear your bad news,   I was really hoping things would be different for you today, am thinking of you and your DH, lots of love to you both xxxx 

I've got a feeling I am going to be joining you, been getting AF pains all morning, am supposed to go to clinic to test tomorrow - dunno if I can face it  

Take care
Jo
xxx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

So sorry Donna for your negative  - love and   to you and your dh.

Joliejo - yes I do seem to be on a lot - the aspirin, bromo and prednisolene I think is because I tested positive to antinuclear factor which is an antibody and may have contribvuted to our failure to conceive so far. I was suposed to be injecting heparin as well but I tried it and gave up- they said they recommended I continue but did not insist and said the other stuff would work almost as well.

Finding today very difficult to think of anythign but the test tomrrow.......time is going soooooo slowly. What time is your test in the morning and how are you doing? Honest xxxxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Honest,

Oh I see, sounds like your clinic tests for things mine doesn't - don't think I've been tested for anything other than FSH levels etc?!?!  I am sure if it had been vital they would have told you, and if the other stuff works just as well then there seems not much point injecting yourself unnecessarily!!!

Tell me about it I am finding today impossible, time is going very slowly and I keep getting AF pains, tum seems more bloated today also - am getting so nervous about it!!!  I could have gone over my sisters but I couldn't face people - don't know why really!  My test is at 9.00 am - thought I'd get it over and done with rather than wonder all day, how about you, what time are you planning on doing it?  How are you feeling in yourself?
Jo
xxxxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi girls

so sorry Donna for the negative. you must be devastated.

hi honest and Jo. been trying to keep myself busy all day as well. just got back from the shops. DIDNT DO THE TEST, was to scared too. really couldn't face it if its negative. decided to leave it up to the blood test tommorrow.

i go to the clinic at 8.15 am, but they wont ring until about 1.30pm so it will be really stressful waiting.

i feel OK, still a bit sick, and sore boobs (hoping thats a good sign) as my boobs usually stop being sore a few days before the witch arrives. so sign of her yet. so keeping positive.

oh god i really hope it all works out for us. it would be so unfair to get this far with out the witch arriving, to then get a negative.

GOOD LUCK for the morning honest. let us know asap. fingers crossed for you and DH/DP

Jo when will they tell you the result. some people are lucky enough to wait for the result, but we haven't got that option.

i will log back on later, and catch up with you both. i think we need to give each other all the positive vibes we can.

heres a huge       praying for that    

take care

Dee


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dee,

I didn't think you'd do the test  , probably for the best - at least we'll know for sure tomorrow!! xx

That is so frustrating that you have to wait until 1.30 for the results, why is that?!?!  I should get my results after 1/2hr, so hopefully by 10.00 am tomorrow I should know, just hope my dreams haven't been shattered, and still hoping the old witch doesn't rear her ugly head before then!!!!

I am hoping that all three of us get the news that we have been praying for, 
Speak later
Love
Jo
xx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi all

hope everyone is well today and those testing tmrw are not too nervous....yeah right    im wishing both dee and jo the best of luck for your testing, i hope u get BFP!       

also, can anyone tell me, will a/f arrive on my usual day or will it be different?  as u can tell, i really dont think it has worked for us   although i dont test until the 7th, i know my body and it really doesnt seem any different, iv got really awful a/f pain which i really need to take my tablets for but have been advised not to but to wait until the test confirms it on monday.  in fact, im so sure it hasnt worked, im going back to college full time as of next week to start a new course in beauty therapy and another part time evening course to train as a nail technician!  needed something to focus on as i know that the test result will still be hard to actually see     i also know that some would think im jumping the gun, but id rather be prepared for the negative and be wrong then to be un-prepared!!!  but i really do think i already know,  tho its not the end, we will try again next year 

anyway, now iv waffled on, if any one does know the answer to my question, i would really apreciate it, many thanks.

lots of l;ove

sarah lou....xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Sarah

It is hard to say what AF would do - it may arrive on time, they can be quite clever and arrive just as you test, it may arrive before you test (although you still have to test), or it may disappear and you will be hanging around for days for it to appear.  This is the most worrying situ - even if you have a bfn, cos it puts doubt into your mind.

I know you think it hasn't worked and AF is coming, and most girls don't feel any different  - but this has happened to a lot of girls (inc me) and we have been surprised to have all the pains and yet get a bfp.  The pg symptoms and the cyclogest can produce similar symptoms.

So don't give up hope yet - not until you see that test and AF.

It is of course only natural to prepare yourself for the worst (mother natures defence) and it is a good idea to have a back up plan.

Take care

Sue


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi, thanks sue, i had a feeling it would be a case of a/f arriving when ever!  thanks for replying and your words of support 

love sarah lou...xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Sarah lou,

Thanks for the words of encouragement, I'm still hoping and praying but like you don't feel any different and have been getting pains, just hope Sue's right!  Are you still going to test on Saturday or are you going to wait until Monday now?  I really hope that it works out for you xx

Hi Sue, when are you testing - is it tomorrow also?

Good luck and keep  
Love
Jo
xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Jo

Yes I am testing tomorrow - I was given a pee stick for home use, so I will be in the loo as early as poss.

Good luck with yours - if I was you I would be testing first thing so I had an idea of what to expect later on with your official test.

I don't know which way mine is going to go, sometimes pain is worse than other times.

Sue


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Sue,

I really wish you lots of luck for tomorrow, it sounds as though you have been through such a lot already, keeping my fingers crossed for you and everyone testing tomorrow! xxx

Thanks, I know I kind of wish I'd been out and bought a test, DH said he thought it would be best to wait for the clinic - I don't know now?!?

Jo
xxxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi

jo...yes i will still test on sat and again on mon just to make sure   we bought one of those early tests, well two  so i think what ever it will say on sat, it will be the answer for mon.  im well prepared for the worst case senario,  so if its a positive, thats when i wont be prepared   but sure id cope with it  

sue, i didnt realise u too are testing tmrw, i wish u the best of luck too!  there are so many of us testing over the next few days, its so hard to keep up with everyone  

any way,   and il be watching this space...

love sarah lou....xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Jo - It depends whether you want to know the result in the privacy of your own home or be told at the hospital by someone else.  I would prefer the former.

Good luck for tomorrow

Ronnie


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Good luck to everyone who is due to test in the next couple of days.  Let's hope there are some more  .

Sorry to hear all about the   I know exactly how you are all feeling.  

Take care and    

Sending lots of    

Love

Moomin


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hiya

Well good luck for Sat then Sarah lou - you never know - fingers crossed!

Thanks Ronnie, yeah I think you're right - maybe I'll get a test to do at home, if I can find somewhere open that is!

Thanks Moomin

Love
Jo
xxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi everyone

still hanging around looking for encouragement for tommorrow. 

Hi Sarah , Jo and sue.

i was thinking the same, re testing in the morning. i chickened out testing this morning, but tommorrow might be a good idea.

Sue wishing you all the best tommorrow, that makes 4 of us now testing. you, Jo, honest and me!!!!!

lets hope we can all get some well deserved positives.

Sarah please try and stay positive. even if you test on sat, and its neg, it still might not be the final result. until that witch arrives there is always hope.

Jo go get that test. at least if you have it, you have the choice in the morning. 

speak later

Dee


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi girls

Just wanted to come on and wish Doyle and anyone else testing tomorrow








  GOOD LUCK! 









Love & Hugs
Bear
xxxxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello girls,

Thanks Dee think I will, I guess its best to be prepared!  Still worried about AF turning up, have had quite a few tummy pains today  

How's everyone else feeling?

Love
Jo
xxx
p.s. Thanks Bear, congrats on your BFP x


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

HONEST - JO - SUE -

WHERE ARE YOU . I NEED SOME    

HOPE YOUR ARE OK. 

WISHING US ALL POSITIVE VIBES FOR TOMMORROW. I WILL BE TO SCARED TO LOOK ON HERE, UNTIL I GET MY RESULT, SO I WILL BE BACK TOMMORROW NIGHT.

TAKE CARE

DEE


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dee,

Sorry must have logged off by accident, how are you doing?  Getting nervous?  Cause I am!!!!!

So what time is it you're doing your test again? - have forgotten - am so forgetful!

Love

Jo
xxxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi jo

i can go between 8.15 and 11am. i have to drop off my daughter to school, so it will be around 9.30.

they wont ring though untill after they have done all the bloods. so around 1.30 i should know

really dont know whether to do a test in the morning before i go?

are you going to?

Dee


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dee,

Its really annoying that they can't give you the result earlier isn't it!  I don't think I am going to do a test because  I've booked the clinic and we have to drive all the way there so if it was negative I don't think I could face going in, at least if I don't know there is still a chance?!?  Does that make any sense?

How are you feeling about things anyway, anymore symptoms?  I've still got AF type pains  

I so hope we both have good news tomorrow 

Jo
xx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi Jo

feeling pretty OK really. being feeling sick again today, but i really think that is down to be s**t scared to test tommorrow.

totally understand what you mean re the hpt. thats why i didn't do one today. dh thinks we should just wait.

boobs are still heavy and definitely bigger. no AF pains as such, but when i lie down at night i convince myself i feel something. so paranoid. checking my knickers every 10 Min's. DH thinks Ive got a weak bladder, cant quite understand why i have to keep checking.   

i think I'm going to try and get some sleep now. ( really don't think i will) dint sleep much last night either, worrying whether to test or not. 

WELL HERES WISHING US ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD FOR A POSITIVE RESULT. ITS ABOUT TIME THINGS WENT RIGHT FOR A CHANGE.  LETS HOPE ARE DREAMS COME TRUE.

    
       

SLEEP WELL

WILL BE THINKING OF YOU, HONEST, AND SUE WHILE I WAIT FOR MY RESULTS. 

probaby will sneak to see how you got on.

speak to you tommorrow

take care

Dee


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Dee,

I think your DH is right, and by this time tomorrow we will both know! xx

I am being very paranoid also - think it must be normal!

Hope you get a good nights sleep, you must be shattered not sleeping the night before, I'll be thinking of you and honest and sue tomorrow xxxx

Here's to BFP all round eh, lots of love and luck to us all - keep praying and hoping!
Speak tomorrow,
Love
JO
xx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

GOOD LUCK for tomorrows testers


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I got a   - hoping someone else gets happier news.

Sue


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Sue

So sorry to hear your   it is just so unfair  

Take care, you are in my thoughts.

Luv

Christine
xxx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Dear Sue
Sorry you got a   - us too.

Not our time is it?

Much love Honest xx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Dear Sue and Honest,

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news, I was hoping that we'd all have good news today, am thinking of both of you and your DH/DP's xxxxx    

I feel terrible telling you this considering the circumstances but I got a BFP, I honestly couldn't believe it as I've been getting such weird tummy pains, am still in shock!

Much love to you both,

Jo
xxx

P.S.  Am thinking of you Dee, hope all goes well xxxxx


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Jo

 on your   you must be on 

Thats fantastic news. Its great to hear positive news.

Just concentrate on taking care of those little beanies. 

Wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy.

Love

Christine
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jo

really congrats on your news - I don't mind seeing your post, cos it has to work for someone  

it's what makes the rest of us come back again and again maybe?

enjoy the mo, and take really good care of yourself - the real worries start now.

Sue


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Sue,
Thank you so much, I just wanted it for all of us, I really am thinking of you xxxx
Jo
xxxx 

Thanks Christine It still hasn't sunk in and I know there is such a long way to go, so still keeping everything crossed and praying hard xxx  Good luck with your test - is it Sunday?

Love 

Jo
xxxx


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh Jo thats great news - it makes me know that this treatment can work - congrats to you and your dear DH.

Doyle I have my fingers crossed for you sweetheart

Honest xxxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi,

sue and honest....i am so sorry u did not get the news u were hoping for, thinking of u both 

jo.....u did it! congratulations on your pg, hope u have a wonderful 9mths! well done 

love sarah lou...xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sue and Honest......many huhs and much love to you both 

Jo ~ that really is wonderful news.....enjoy every second and be very happy and healthy hun 

Hope youare all ok over here, Lizzy xxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi girls

Honest - so sorry that you got a negative. im really heartbroken for you

Sue as well. you must feel so down. im really sorry

Jo A WONDERFUL BIG CONGRATS TO YOU ON YOUR   WELL DONE HUNNI. IM DELIGHTED FOR YOU

WE GOT A POSITIVE. CANT REALLY BELIEVE IT YET. HCG WAS 321 SO QUITE HIGH. EVEN MORE SCARED NOW THAN I WAS LAST NIGHT. DIDNT DO THE TEST THIS MORNING SO IT WAS A COMPLETE SHOCK.

LOVE TO YOU ALL

DEE


----------



## Chris30 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Dee

  on your  you must be on

Its wonderfull news.  I am so happy for you and DH.

Wishing you a safe and healthy pregnancy.

Could it be    ?

Lots of love

Christine
xxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

doyle...well done, i had a feeling u had done it, im so pleased for u   

     

wishing u a very happy pregnancy

love sarah lou....xxxxx


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

HI everyone,

Just want to say thank you for all your kind messages, I am so grateful and touched!

Congratulations Dee on your BFP - am so very pleased for you!!!!

Lots of Love

Jo
xxxxx


----------



## fingerscrossed (Oct 15, 2005)

dee
I am sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you I just knew it was time you had some luck
hugest congratulations ever - i feel like crying for all of you with gorgeous bfp - you guys make the rest of us do this stuff again and again.
lots of love
Lesley


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Doyle - Dee - what brilliant news - so pleased for you and your dh, wishing you a safe and happy pregnancy.

Much love
Gx


----------



## nugs (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue, so sorry and even sorrier that I'm posting another  

My HCG reading has gone up now to 153.2 so I'm safely pregnant now.

Congratulations Doyle and Dee

Nugs x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Yey ~ congratulations Nugs, absolutely made up for you and so pleased your levels went up 

Dee ~ congratulations to you too....fantastic news 

Both of you be very happy and healthy!!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

All the               i am so pleased for you all, i have to admit i was starting to worry that i had cursed you all for starting this post.....

It's about time the good news started flooding in  


   For all the      i am just so sorry and feel your pain too!!   

Love always Donna xx xx xx


----------



## hope full (Nov 1, 2005)

hi i`m new to this site and a complete techno dunce. u may get this twice or not at all. i been reading this post as i am also from norfolk.i was really sorry to read of yr result i`m due to test on 7 nov but af arrived yesterday and home test negative.are you tempted to go to the meet in norwich pizza express on friday or do u not live that nr.


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi everyone

thanks for all of well wishes

still  cant believe it has actually worked. 

hope everyone is coping with the wait

good luck to all who are testing over the coming days

thinking of you all

Dee


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Dee, 

Just wanted to say that I'm still watching this thread from a far, and am so over the moon for you that you got your much longed for   It's fantastic news honey. You sit back and enjoy the next 9 months...........

          

All my love now and in the future Donna xx xx xx


----------

